# My dismountable



## bimobil

Hi everyone, here is my dismountable in the dolomites this year wildcamping!


----------



## miller

ooooh i like that a lot!


----------



## vindiboy

Hi , looks great and I like your De Mountable, I had one for a number of years and loved it ,and of course you can change the truck easily.


----------



## Randonneur

They always look top heavy to me, especially when they're mounted on a double cab pickup. Must sway a lot round corners.


----------



## bimobil

It is not as top heavy as it looks cause all the weight is at the bottom of the kabin, it is made in germany and is excellent build quality, fully winterised, heated, inside tanks etc..

It also had Air-ride suspention fitted which helps a lot.

It would be nice to hear from any other demountable owners on here!!


----------



## vwalan

hi. i have had a couple of suntrekker demounts . built by walkers ,now all sold to island plastics on isle of white. nice kit . i now run a lynton mini artic converted to a 5er, but miss the demount sometimes. the main thing is enjoy it. cheers alan.


----------



## dependencies

I bought an NSL a couple of months back






As mentioned the weight is mostly at a low level, 

the air assisted suspension option stiffens up any swaying about & corrects the  slightly tail heaviness, although at around 600KG it doesn't much bother these modern pick-ups just corrects the headlight height!


----------



## wildweekend

Hi I've had mines about six months.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

There was a bit of discussion about demountable campers here a few months ago. Here's the link if anyone missed it and is interested.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/5598-new-demountable-camper-design.html

4x4 truck campers and wild camping go together like peas and carrots as Forrest Gump's maw said.


----------



## vindiboy

There was a thread on one of the Motorhome pages asking if it is LEGAL to carry passengers in the rear part of the unit, I asked a Salesman this question at the Lincoln Show and the idiot replied that it was Legal to carry animals in the unit, I used to carry passengers in mine and never thought about it being legal or not, any one know for SURE  ??


----------



## dependencies

Passenger carrying doesn't. Sound such a good idea, I mean its no more attached to you car than a roof box essentially, and you probably wouldn't transport a dog in that,
 any more than you would your nearest & dearest.





Right?


----------



## bimobil

HI Vindiboy, it is not something I have put much thought into as I have seating for 5 up front and sleeping room for 3, but if the seats are belted in the rear I cant see the problem.


----------



## 5thElefant

Another demountable here 

I've got airbag suspension as well, makes a big difference.


----------



## dependencies

This is  encouraging at least,
I can now say with certainty there are at least Six of us in the UK.


All I've seen so far on camp-sites is slack jaws


----------



## Deleted member 207

Demounts are fairly common in Australia and over the years I've read plenty of discussions about them - the one recurring issue seems to be weight distribution. The rear axle tends to be overloaded and the front axle tends to be light, this is because the centre of gravity of the demount is behind the rear axle (especially with crew cabs) and it acts like a lever lifting the front. Even adding air assist springs does nothing to move weight off the rear axle and onto the front axle - but it makes the vehicle look level.


----------



## dependencies

5thElefant said:


> Another demountable here
> 
> I've got airbag suspension as well, makes a big difference.



Are these the same camper?  







(_ I looked at the bottom one on E-bay some time back but stupidly didn't buy it, it was a bargain in the end)_


----------



## bimobil

Roger said:


> Demounts are fairly common in Australia and over the years I've read plenty of discussions about them - the one recurring issue seems to be weight distribution. The rear axle tends to be overloaded and the front axle tends to be light, this is because the centre of gravity of the demount is behind the rear axle (especially with crew cabs) and it acts like a lever lifting the front. Even adding air assist springs does nothing to move weight off the rear axle and onto the front axle - but it makes the vehicle look level.




Cant say I really notice the front end being too light at all, they will never be sports cars but I drove mine over the dolomites this year up and down 2000m passes with no probs


----------



## dependencies

When I collected my camper the other month, I was surprised that the rolling I'd heard about from everyone wasn't  from side to side on bends, but in fact from front to back on braking and acceleration!

Since I had the air bags installed above the rear axle this has been corrected.

 Only a very ambitious off-road excursion, or some high speed cornering would cause an accident, but you'd need deep pockets to drive like that


----------



## Firefox

I think it is legal if they are safely carried. For example, if it had reward facing seats with lap belts, with proper fixings to the frame, and the fixings of the demountable are designed so it stays on the truck in a 50 mph collision then you are OK. 

Whether seat belts are fitted or not, the police can prosecute the driver if they are carrying passengers in a dangerous manner.


----------



## wildweekend

I put 45 psi in my airbags and the vehicle drives perfectly. One thing I have to do is trick the rear brake compensator into thinking the vehicle has a maximum load for safe braking capacity. With 45psi the truck looks like its carrying nothing and so the comp thinks its carry nothing as well. In my case I just need to take the large expansion spring off the comp, carry it in the cab and put it back on when the campers off. It makes a huge difference when braking.

On the top heavy question - I watched 3 or 4 videos on you tube the other night of some guy taking part in a 4x4 trial with an L200 fitted with a large demountable truck camper romping around as you would with a land rover. He gave it some beating including finishing of by doing doughnuts in the grass and still it never toppled over. Unfortunately I cant find him again to link here.


----------



## dependencies

Reminds me a promotional video by  a German manufacturer (Wohn) I think,
anyway he was off across a field like he'd stole it as well.
Not sure the crockery and TV etc would appreciate a shake-up still.

Mines held on with Four substantial hook & eye bolts I wouldn't claim it would hold it in the event a roll over, although I'd expect the base to stay attached if nothing else remained 

As mentioned in the poll on buying these though, the sort of people needing transport & accommodation off-road are unlikely to risk their photographic/scientific equipment pratting about,

 besides which the AA don't offer much help in the wilderness


----------



## dependencies

think this might be it

YouTube - Offroad mit Wohnkabine


----------



## wildweekend

Thanks mate, just spent 2 hrs looking for that. lol


----------



## 5thElefant

dependencies said:


> Are these the same camper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_ I looked at the bottom one on E-bay some time back but stupidly didn't buy it, it was a bargain in the end)_



You have ninja like skills. Yes, that's the same one.


----------



## vindiboy

I know of a local man ,[ he's a chippy ] who has built three Dismountables over the years and currently owns and uses one he built on a Transit Double Cab.


----------



## henry

Theres this blog I was watching on another (builder) although his was based on a hilux.







Demountable Camper Building: Why build a demountable camper?

He had a frame welded up and used a donor caravan roof and fittings inside, and TBH the last I saw, the result was pretty good actually,
 I looked around for someone to make me a frame, and then suppliers for the cladding before employing a caravan fitter we know to fit it out


----------



## ellisboy

dependencies said:


> think this might be it
> 
> YouTube - Offroad mit Wohnkabine



Hello! just watched that  That should clear up stability questions!! thats nearly as good as my Defender 90 tdi !! What a nutter.


----------



## dependencies

Don't reckon I'll be doing that in a quarry near you this winter either 

The overhang looks a bit vulnerable, mine has some plasticy' type bits mounted there and they wouldn't like grounding out one bit.


----------

